# Tiling - how much?



## junebug (4 Mar 2009)

Hi

We are trying to figure out how much it will cost for the labour to tile a newbuild. We have been told that €20 per square yard is average - is this accurate or do some tilers charge per day instead? We have about 230 square yards to tile with about 70% porcelain tiles and 30% regular ceramic. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Leo (5 Mar 2009)

Hi Junebug, welcome to AAM. There are quite a few previous threads on this topic, including this, this, and this. The search facility will locate others.
Leo


----------



## tyrekicker (5 Mar 2009)

I'm getting ceramic tiles done for €10 per square METER.


----------



## Teatime (5 Mar 2009)

tyrekicker said:


> I'm getting ceramic tiles done for €10 per square METER.


 
Yeah got some done recently for €10 per square yard. Some other quotes were definitely Celtic Tiger quotes !


----------



## silverwake (5 Mar 2009)

It's not the same price for porcelain and ceramic tiles in principle.

I got my bathrooms and kitchen tiled on December, and the tiler quoted 14€ /sq yard for ceramic tiles and more (unspecified as we thought we didn't have any) for porcelain.

We didn't notice it, and there was a batch of porcelain tiles, but in the end he just charged us the 14€ per square yard.


----------



## bamboozle (5 Mar 2009)

glad i saw this thread, i was on the verge of agreeing 20 per square meter with a tiler (thought i did well to haggle him down from 25)
gotta find me a new tiler now!


----------



## tyrekicker (5 Mar 2009)

bamboozle said:


> glad i saw this thread, i was on the verge of agreeing 20 per square meter with a tiler (thought i did well to haggle him down from 25)
> gotta find me a new tiler now!


 

Just one caveat; I got a price of €10 per sq meter, for a large, staightforward job; i.e good flat surface, large areas, large tiles.
I wouldn't expect this price for smaller, intricate jobs.


----------



## skingtile (6 Mar 2009)

a good tiler will charge you 20 for porc, 10 - 14 for ceramic, does your porc need dewaxing, sealing, resealing, stain stopping, what size, conditions of surfaces, all relevant factors,  you do have a lot of tiling to do ,please do not accept lowest quote purely for financial reasons check todays posts where it sounds like her porc has to come back up.you need an experienced tiler for porc.


----------



## Lorz (10 Mar 2009)

Just got a price of €16 per sq yd for ~110sq yds in Cork.  Striaght forward job - under kitchen units & sanitary ware.  Porcelain is more expensive than ceramic and marble/slate/natural stone more expensive again.  But bear in mind all these guys are quiet now, so you should def. get a good price - especially given your qty.


----------



## scals (10 Mar 2009)

If it's all the tiling in the house I'd try and get an overall price.  Work out the sq meterage though to make sure you don't get done.


----------



## Mr Bishi (11 Mar 2009)

Please don't go with the cheapest price just for the sake of it. A good tiler is going to be more expesive for this job,but you will get what you pay for. Your tiler must have full confidence in laying porcelain. He must also advice you on the right adhesive and grout to use with it. In limerick now the price ceramics is €17 p/y and porcelain depending on size and pattern is between €20 p/y and €25 p/y.

I lost a job the other day to a guy who was charging €12 p/y for travertine. He was gonna use regular grey rapid set for this even tho there was under floor heating there. 

Regardless of how quite things get my prices won't go down. It still costs the same to live ya know. Ask to see work the tiler has done in porcelain to make sure the floors look perfectly flat and that the previous clients have had no problems with the job.


----------



## skingtile (11 Mar 2009)

mr bishi is on the ball, accurate, you pay peanuts you get monkeys


----------



## junebug (11 Mar 2009)

thanks everyone - that's some good advice.  noted!

thanks again.


----------



## Beans (21 Apr 2009)

I just received a quote to tile "about 12 sq yards" divided over a small apt kitchen floor and utility room floor. The tile is a small square mineral tile. I have been quoted €350 for labour and materials for laying. That strikes me as high - no? Please advise.

Thank you,
Beans


----------



## Beans (21 Apr 2009)

If anybody can tell me how much of that €350 is likely to be due to cost of materials, I'd be very grateful.

Thank you,
Beans


----------



## callaghanj (21 Apr 2009)

Mr Bishi...got high gloss kitchen for new build....what sort of tile would you recommend for kitchen and connecting sunroom(via double doors)...also got large hallway and connecting utility/ wc....any help greatly appreciated!!! Regards   J


----------



## Lorz (22 Apr 2009)

I got 16sq yds done for €300 - excl supply of grout/adhesive/trims.  TBH a price per sq yd isn't usually applicable for such a small area.  It took my tiler a day to do this and he had to come back the second day to grout.  Think you got a good price TBH.


----------



## jessie175 (22 Apr 2009)

The price for tiling is ususally given per sq metre/yard but what if original tiles need to be first removed does this add much extra?

How much would you say it would cost to remove shower doors, strip away old tiles from behind corner shower unit (about 5sqmetres), replace plasterboard  about half way up (1 metre or so) and retile same 5sqm?
Thanks


----------



## Lorz (22 Apr 2009)

In my experience, tilers will do very little other than lay tiles - mine were even complaining about sweeping the floor and refused to put their rubbish in the skip outside the front door!  Removing old tiles is hard work and I don't know if the tiler would replace the plasterboard.  The tile shops usually have cards of good guys (guys who have usually done showrooms for them) - best to ring around.


----------



## skingtile (22 Apr 2009)

Beans, if he is a good tiler thats a fair price,How much would you say it would cost to remove shower doors, strip away old tiles from behind corner shower unit (about 5sqmetres), replace plasterboard about half way up (1 metre or so) and retile same 5sqm?
Thanks 
about 250 dont use plasterboard , use wbp ply​


----------



## jessie175 (23 Apr 2009)

skingtile,

Thanks. Btw what is wbp?


----------



## Mr Bishi (4 May 2009)

wbp is ply wood. water and boil proof. its a stepdown from marine grade ply but is the industry standard for homes. i should point out that some adhesive companies won't cover their products on wbp. i would recomend either green slabs or concrete boards. both are expensive but its etter to pay the money now for the proper stuff rather than in 2 years pay out evenmore money for a big repair. also get a tanking system to avoid water damage to walls.

as for the cost of doing that job for labour only you should expect to pay around €500. i would usually include the cost of green slabs in that price. it would take 2 days to do because the tanking system need to set befors it can be tiled. some tilers won't do the whole job but i rather do all the work myself,that way i can stand over the work fully.

@ callaghanj, i usually try to match the floor with the counter top. if you had a sample of the kitchen it might be best to take it into some tile shops and see if there's anything to match it.

@beans,for 12 yards assuming its ceramic on a concrete floor the labour cost would be around €200 and for adhesive and grout €150 will cover that. it will take 3 bags of adhesive and 1 bag of grout. i don't think your being ripped off anyway. you migh be able to push for maybe €20 off the price.


----------



## stobear (29 Jul 2009)

I have porclean tiles to put down across two smallish bathroom, combined about 9 sq yrds, there is a toilet and sink in each. I have all materials except the wooden to lay on the original floor boards to support. Was qouted E350, this seems excessive after reading the above thread. Is it? Thanks, Bear


----------



## Valkstar (29 Jul 2009)

I got my kitchen tiled a few weeks ago by a guy who was highly recommended on this site.  We got ceramic tiles put over old tiles...about 15 sq yards in all, incl. having to put a second layer where the old cabinets were and were charged €600.  

To be honest I agreed to the price because he was highly recommended, and because he said it would be a 2-day job.  In fact, he started at 8.30 in the morning and was finished by 3pm.  

It's a good job but not perfect, so I'd say get a few recommendations and try to go and see some work the tiler has previously done.  It'll stop you having that feeling of being had in the back of your mind!


----------



## skingtile (29 Jul 2009)

2 bathroomfloors are actually way slower than a 15 yd kitchen floor. 350 is pretty okay if you know he is good. 600 for kitchen floor was a total ripoff, at max 300


----------



## stobear (30 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have another query now. I spoke to a chap today who said the toilet and sink pedastil should be lifted out and the tiles installed under it. The 350 quote I got does not include this additional work. But it this really necessary? The chap basically said if someone says they can tile around the base of sink/toilet, then dont hire them!


----------



## skingtile (30 Jul 2009)

what is on the floor at moment, unless totally impractical to do so we always take them out and refit.


----------



## Dervie (4 Feb 2015)

I know this post is old but does anyone know of a good and cheap tiler in around Limerick? 

Thank you


----------



## flowerman (4 Feb 2015)

6 years old at this stage.


----------

